# Red Claw Crab food choices



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi and I hope someone reads this who owns the same crabs, I wanted to know what people food they especially like in addition to spinach or grapes? I know they are scavengers and like fish so I bought them fresh catfish to see if they'd eat it. Apparently they like fresh fish raw? If so, and they do eat it, have a problem, it'd be difficult to give them Immodium LOL so if anyone has any tips, they would be welcome, Thanks!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi crazy crab,

I know zilch,nothing about Red Claw Crabs so i've cheated lol. I googled and saw this?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...xoCAAg&usg=AFQjCNFS6JWcl_QC2AUUUOy680fFxdwMDg

Hope someone with experience will correct this if it's off track)


----------

